# Die Bamberger Trails - Eine Sammlung



## Ben1000 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Nachdem ich es mir nun schon länger vorgenommen habe, bin ich jetzt zur Tat geschritten. Im Projekt "Die Bamberger Trails" auf GPS-Tour.info möchte ich ein paar der schönsten Trails in und um Bamberg zusammentragen. So kann sich jeder seine Traumtour zusammenklicken. 

Link zum Projekt:
Die Bamberger Trails

Dieser Thread soll als Disskusionsplattform dienen. Bitte macht Vorschläge (evt. mit Track), welche Trails unbedingt rein müssen. Sind Fehler in den Beschreibungen? Lob, Kritik? Ich hoffe auf eure Unterstützung!


----------



## marcie (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ben,

gute Idee, da ich öfters in Bamberg unterwegs aber nur ein Paar Trails bei der Altenburg kenne, ist das eine super Geschichte. Sag mal, kennst Du den Trail der irgendwo bei Gaustadt sein soll? Ich wollte den gerne mal fahren, von meinen Bamberger Bekannten kann mir aber niemand sagen wo der Eingang ist. G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell meint er den neuen "Besinnungsweg" oder wie der heißt. Werde ihn früher oder später in die Sammlung aufnehmen. Einstieg ist sollte ca. hier sein:

49°53'15.31"N
10°51'19.89"O


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Dezember 2008)

hi ben,

an sich eine gute idee von dir. andererseits vielleicht auch eine schlechte. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich gut ist, seinen vorgarten jedem dödel, *ähem*, also der allgemeinheit zu öffnen. 

anders gesagt:
die wirklich guten sachen solltest du evtl. besser für dich behalten.

wahrscheinlich ist das sowieso dein plan (hoffe ich).

oder liege ich da total daneben?

grüße
-t


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Tom,

Ich seh das nicht so eng. Es sind alles öffentliche Wege, die jeder befahren darf. Ausserdem wird die Frequentierung der Wege sicher nicht in unangenehmen Maße ansteigen. Es gibt nicht so viele MTBler und schon gar nicht mit GPS. Ich mache mir da keine Sorgen, dass es durch die Trails auf GPS-Tour.info irgendwelche unerwünschten Nebeneffekte gibt. Es sind ja ohnehin die meisten Trails in irgendwelchen Touren verpackt schon in den weiten des Netzes zu finden. Im Gegenteil gibt es durchaus Wege, die öfter mal den ein oder anderen Radler sehen sollten .


----------



## mabi (3. Dezember 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> hi ben,
> 
> an sich eine gute idee von dir. andererseits vielleicht auch eine schlechte. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich gut ist, seinen vorgarten jedem dödel, *ähem*, also der allgemeinheit zu öffnen.
> 
> ...



FullACK


----------



## Ben1000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> anders gesagt:
> die wirklich guten sachen solltest du evtl. besser für dich behalten.





mabi schrieb:


> FullACK



Na dann sagt doch mal warum?


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Dezember 2008)

hi ben,

dieses forum ist voll von berichten über gesperrte waldwege, frust mit den behörden, ärger mit wanderern und jagdpächtern usw. das veröffentlichen von (privaten) mtb strecken im netz ist da eventuell kontraproduktiv, denn du kannst nicht beeinflussen wieviele leute zusätzlich auf deinen/unseren holytrails unterwegs sind, und schon gar nicht, wie sie sich auf den trails verhalten. 

in solchen fragen bin ich pessimist und glaube an die schlechtigkeit im menschen.

-t


----------



## marcie (4. Dezember 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> ob es wirklich gut ist, seinen vorgarten jedem dödel, *ähem*, also der allgemeinheit zu öffnen.



Willkommen im Spießbürgertum Deutschland. Genau solche Meinungen wie du sie vertrittst führen zu Spannungen auf den Trails. "unser Wald" Was soll der Mist? Da kannst Du hier nahezu fast jeden Fred schließen lassen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es jetzt zu Massenaufläufen kommen wird und im übrigen der Wald ist für alle da, nicht nur für Dich mein Lieber.


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Dezember 2008)

@marcie
klar ist der wald für alle da. mir ist es halt ganz recht, wenn trotzdem nicht alle drin sind, und schon gar nicht auf den kleinen, feinen wegen. wenn du das spießig nennst, dann bin ich halt ein spießer. warten wir ab, wie stark die strecken frequentiert werden, oder ob sich überhaupt etwas ändert. ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber bis dahin bin ich pessimist.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (4. Dezember 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> aber bis dahin bin ich pessimist.


Du meinst sicher *REALIST*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Radfahrer an sich ist wohl Einzelgänger und will das auch bleiben. 

Nun die Trails bleiben erst mal drin. Sollte es wirklich irgendwo deswegen zu Problemen kommen, meldet das hier und ich werde alle Trails umgehend löschen.
Ich habe einige andere Threads der Art verfolgt (z.B. Koblenz und ihr Fischerpfad, der von der Bike veröffentlicht wurde) und die Bedenken sind mit der Zeit im Sande verflossen. 

Ich hatte eher gehofft, dass hierdurch ein konstruktiver Austausch an Erfahrungen angeregt wird. Man kennt ja selber auch nicht alle Trails im Vorgarten. Das nennt man tauschen. Wer das nicht will, soll einfach alleine seine Wege finden und dabei gleich mal seine Einstellungen zu Emule, Youtube, Googleearth, Open Street Maps und Foren im Allgemeinen überprüfen!

Ich jedenfalls bin froh, wenn ich Tipps für meine Bikeurlaube bekomme. Und deswegen zerstöre ich trotzdem keine Trails.

Ich hoffe wir können das Thema hier erst mal abhaken und warten mal ab. Ich würde mich trotzdem weiter über konstruktive Kritik freuen.



P.S.: An Tom


Tom:-) schrieb:


> denn du kannst nicht beeinflussen wieviele leute zusätzlich auf deinen/unseren holytrails unterwegs sind



Ich seh ja zumindest, wieviele Downloads es gibt. Sollten das zuschnell zu viele werden, kann ich immer noch eingreifen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ben,

ich finde die Idee sehr gut  und wie Du möglicherweise schon in unserem Thread Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung gesehen hast, veröffentlichen wir/ich alle unsere Tracks über unsere Touren. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich speziell für den Haßbergraum/Steigerwald und Teile des Schweinfurter Waldes eine Liste und auch Bilder "unserer" Tracks erstellen und dann veröffentlichen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fahrradfraek (8. Dezember 2010)

Falls einer noch interresä an gaustadt hatt der soll in youtube einfachmal marc sonntag eingeben.Dort seht ihr die trails ein bisschen.


----------



## lite301 (5. September 2020)

Hallo, ich bin in letzter zeit überwiegen bei meiner Freundin in Memmelsdorf bei Bamberg. Da ich mich hier nicht auskenne, vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tips für coole Trails hier???

Danke

Christian


----------



## LeFritzz (5. September 2020)

.gelöscht.


----------



## scratch_a (5. September 2020)

Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass sein Beitrag von 2008 ist? Da wusste man noch lange nichts von einer DIMB IG Oberfranken 
Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar den ein oder anderen Weg gar nicht mehr, in 12 Jahren kann sich so manches verwachsen und seitdem gab es weder bei seiner Sammlung noch hier im Thread ein Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (5. September 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass sein Beitrag von 2008 ist? Da wusste man noch lange nichts von einer DIMB IG Oberfranken
> Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar den ein oder anderen Weg gar nicht mehr, in 12 Jahren kann sich so manches verwachsen und seitdem gab es weder bei seiner Sammlung noch hier im Thread ein Update


Übersehen. Letzter Update war aber heute.


----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2020)

lite301 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in letzter zeit überwiegen bei meiner Freundin in Memmelsdorf bei Bamberg. Da ich mich hier nicht auskenne, vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tips für coole Trails hier???
> 
> Danke
> 
> Christian


Kannst gerne mal bei uns mit fahren.


----------



## Adlerauge73 (14. Dezember 2021)

Wisst ihr ob es z.b mit einem Canyon stoic möglich ist in bamberg street und auch die michelsberger trails zu fahren ?


----------



## rebirth (14. Dezember 2021)

Aus welchem Grund sollte das nicht möglich sein?


----------



## Adlerauge73 (14. Dezember 2021)

rebirth schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund sollte das nicht möglich sein?


Naja da gibt's ja 7m Sprünge und naja weiß net ob vorne 140mm reicht wenn du hinten hart fährst


----------



## Cubie (14. Dezember 2021)

Adlerauge73 schrieb:


> Naja da gibt's ja 7m Sprünge und naja weiß net ob vorne 140mm reicht wenn du hinten hart fährst


Mit dem Adlerauge dem Trail folgen und im entscheidenden Moment den Chicken-Way wählen.


----------



## Adlerauge73 (14. Dezember 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Mit dem Adlerauge dem Trail folgen und im entscheidenden Moment den Chicken-Way wählen.


Sau nice gesagt XD


----------

